# Where to buy pork bellies for bacon in central Pa.



## rocknrolldad55 (Jan 4, 2012)

I live near State College Pa and cannot find anyone near here who has pork bellies. Some butchers will order me some but they want 4.00 to 5.00 a pound. Is there anyone on here that live near me and could guide me to some pork bellies at a decent price.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 4, 2012)

I suggest finding a wholesaler and asking them where you can buy their meat.  A lot easier then going to a bunch of stores   Another optio is to find a butcher that will order them for you.  You may need to order a cas of either 3 or 5 but that will be your best deal.


----------



## rocknrolldad55 (Jan 4, 2012)

Actually just a call from Peacheys in Bellville. They will have them this Friday or next Wed if they dont come Fri. 2.29 to 2.39 a pound. I can smell the bacon. Cant wait. Maybe put my first Qview on.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2012)

If you can't get bellies, BBB is a great alternative, some like it better.


----------



## poopypuss (Jan 23, 2012)

Check your local Farmer's market.

I can get Bellies for $2.20 a pound at the Allentown Farmers Market.

But I don't think you want to make that drive.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 23, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> If you can't get bellies, BBB is a great alternative, some like it better.




I love BBB. Sometimes I think it has more flavor than belly bacon


----------

